# Career in Abroad



## flytoabroad (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi guys, my brother recently completed Residential Building Inspection from through distance medium in Freedom Business School in California and now looking for the jobs in MNC in abroad. I would like to know what kind of jobs will be a B1 certified could expect ? Is this realtors license applicable in Abroad?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given the huge differences in property law from one country to the next, it's really doubtful that any sort of "realtor" licensing obtained in the US will be recognized anywhere else in the world. A quick google of the school seems to indicate that the licensing is only valid in three US states as it is.

In fact, the term "realtor" is (or certainly used to be) a registered trademark for a particular association of real estate agents in the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

